# Fake Focal K2s from ebay



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

well, I'm a little embarrassed to admit I've been fooled. I bought some k2s on ebay without thinking about it very thoroughly and they turned out to be fakes. the guys ebay store is aus_audiostore. I paid 300 which isn't exactly cheap for fakes. 

here are the pics... there are several things obviously wrong right off the bat but the serial # looks like it was stamped by a monkey.

pending paypal/credit card dispute...

has anybody had any experience like this before? Were you able to get your money back?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> well, I'm a little embarrassed to admit I've been fooled. I bought some k2s on ebay without thinking about it very thoroughly and they turned out to be fakes. the guys ebay store is aus_audiostore. I paid 300 which isn't exactly cheap for fakes.
> 
> here are the pics... there are several things obviously wrong right off the bat but the serial # looks like it was stamped by a monkey.
> 
> ...


Wow... looks like the counterfeiters had someone with an engraving tool do the serial numbers on the back-plate by hand!!! Sheeesh, that's a lot of work to make a fake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

it happens there is alot of fake audio gear on ebay, or refurbed stuff as new


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Paypal normally requires you to ship the item back at your expense, before they issue a refund on a SNAD claim. I'm not sure how that works for international transactions, since Paypal requires _online viewable proof of delivery_. Not exactly easy to get on international packages.

Sorry to hear about the problem. Shopping for low priced Focal's on Ebay is *not* a good idea. The fakes have been well documented and have been around for a long time.

Reading through aus_audiostore's feedback might have saved you some grief.

"Follow-up by grafi130 (Aug-21-08 16:56):
These speakers are not genuine from focal as stated from seller, its a replica." "NEW FOCAL 165KPS K2 POWER 6.5" Component Speakers (#180270610525)"


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

yup, definitely missed that feedback. Like I said I didn't think it through and I'm paying the price...lesson learned> the hard way


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't feel bad. I've got an Ebay McIntosh amp I paid over $500.00 with a dead #4 channel. I got the amp in and put off testing it before the Paypal claim deadline. My test bench was down and I didn't feel like hooking it up in my truck. BAD mistake.

Anyone need a 3x100 watt McIntosh amp?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I lost 1200 on ebay for an eclipse double din. Good luck getting it back... Was the seller insured for 2k or 175?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

MACS said:


> Don't feel bad. I've got an Ebay McIntosh amp I paid over $500.00 with a dead #4 channel. I got the amp in and put off testing it before the Paypal claim deadline. My test bench was down and I didn't feel like hooking it up in my truck. BAD mistake.
> 
> Anyone need a 3x100 watt McIntosh amp?


Maybe, which model?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't feel bad because I purchased a "working" Linear Power 1502IQ off of eBay and the seller won't even return my messages. I believe it is just one of the capacitors in the audio output stage that is going bad, but that is the SECOND old school amp that I purchased off of eBay that needed to be repaired and I have only purchased TWO old school amps off of eBay!

Thank God for Ray at TIPS, otherwise I would be a tad bit pissed!


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW, sorry to hear that. Sucks to not get what you pay for! Did you pay with paypal but with a CC? I alsways use my Amex, through paypal. Amex is always good about disputes.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.focalaustralia.com.au/

Seems all too common... I know there are fake dyn's on ebay also and a myriad of amps that 'look' like Alpines V12 series


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

MACS said:


> ...Anyone need a 3x100 watt McIntosh amp?


Possibly ....a 3x100 McIntosh is EXPONENTIALLY better than most anything else on the market.

>^..^<


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn that sucks. However if you are still looking for some Focals I have a set for sale that are not fake. I have them posted in the classified section. They are in excellent shape and I'm selling them for $200.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, to my surprise, he just refunded my money. It was rather painless considering I was preparing for "battle" with paypal/CC company. 

I am picking up 00poop6x's K2s so...it's all good 

ebay = bad for high end audio gear


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> ebay = bad for high end audio gear


BS ...I knew this would turn in to an "Ebay bash" ...it has NOTHING to do with Ebay. YOU didn't read the feedback ...now you don't take responsibility for your mistake.

Ebay is fine for high end audio ...and anything else anyone wants to buy. Just use common sense. I have been buying high end audio (and other things) off of Ebay for over 10 years ...I have had ZERO problems.

>^..^<


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Searching is the best way to find out things  !

of course just buying something and getting taken in, makes for some fun posting !


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Edited: Figured I wouldn't stir the pot.


----------



## FJF (Jul 5, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Searching is the best way to find out things  !


I bought fake Dynaudios on Ebay a couple of years ago. Lost ~$250. They sure looked good, though. Is there even a marginal value to these things? I was thinking of putting them in the Classifieds as fakes, but I'm not sure what to ask. Any idea as to a fair price?

Needless to say, I've felt like an idiot ever-since. <sigh>

Edit: Re: search. The pointers to the fakes appeared many months later. BTW, is the search thing some kind of a aggressive diversion? I've been told to search after doing so, and *no* information of relevance was ever posted. WTF? How hard is it to type a sentence to help a fellow member?



> of course just buying something and getting taken in, makes for some fun posting !


Yes, it's hilarious when it happens to someone else.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Catman said:


> BS ...I knew this would turn in to an "Ebay bash" ...it has NOTHING to do with Ebay. YOU didn't read the feedback ...now you don't take responsibility for your mistake.
> 
> Ebay is fine for high end audio ...and anything else anyone wants to buy. Just use common sense. I have been buying high end audio (and other things) off of Ebay for over 10 years ...I have had ZERO problems.
> 
> >^..^<


u get a kick back from ebay or sumthing? chill dude. i was merely stating my opinion, think of it what you want..or dont, I really couldnt care less.


----------



## FJF (Jul 5, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> yup, definitely missed that feedback. Like I said I didn't think it through and I'm paying the price...lesson learned> the hard way


FWIW, the seller of my fake Dynaudios had 100% feedback with over 200 entries. BFD.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> Well, to my surprise, he just refunded my money. It was rather painless considering I was preparing for "battle" with paypal/CC company.
> 
> I am picking up 00poop6x's K2s so...it's all good
> 
> ebay = bad for high end audio gear


No you did not do your homework as you readly admitted


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

That's why I try to only buy off of other diyma members. On here you're guaranteed not to get screwed and if you do the offender will be attacked by a lynch mob


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's why I try to only buy off of other diyma members. On here you're guaranteed not to get screwed and if you do the offender will be attacked by a lynch mob


Indeed, I am limiting my used online audio purchases to this site and CA.com users w/ good feedback threads. Ebay seems risky.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> u get a kick back from ebay or sumthing? chill dude. i was merely stating my opinion, think of it what you want..or dont, I really couldnt care less.


NO, I don't get a kick back ....but don't blame Ebay because YOU were FOOLISH. I've bought $$$$$'s worth of electronics ....and 3 cars off of Ebay ...never a problem. OTOH ...I'm careful and read feedback ...two traits you should adopt.

>^..^<


----------



## petir86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Fake speakers are everywhere rite now and it's getting harder to differentiate it. It makes me think twice every time i"m looking for 2nd hand speakers rite now..


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

>1 year thread..... :O


----------



## flightz71 (May 21, 2009)

So if you end up with the fakes... will they just be horrible sounding speakers or will they sound as good as the real ones?

The materials and craftsmanships look on par with that of focal except the serial stamp...


----------



## BigMike66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Catman said:


> Ebay is fine for high end audio ...and anything else anyone wants to buy. Just use common sense. I have been buying high end audio (and other things) off of Ebay for over 10 years ...I have had ZERO problems.>^..^<


Good for you. There's nothing about what you've done in the last 10 years can 
guarantee you'll never, ever get burned. Maybe you have, and just don't know it.

Common sense dictates don't buy anything, site unseen.

I recently emailed (twice) an Ebay seller of new Focal KRX2s, asking for photos of the serial numbers. He was very prompt in emailing me back, but without ever providing those pictures. Even though he had good feedback, I was hesitant because of what I've read on this site. 

Those speakers were removed from Ebay very soon after I started my inquiring. Very likely fakes considering all that.

There are no guarantees when doing any type of business transaction.

Just look how many people got burned (and to the extent) by Bernie Madoff.


----------



## Killingtime (Nov 10, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Don't feel bad because I purchased a "working" Linear Power 1502IQ off of eBay and the seller won't even return my messages. I believe it is just one of the capacitors in the audio output stage that is going bad, but that is the SECOND old school amp that I purchased off of eBay that needed to be repaired and I have only purchased TWO old school amps off of eBay!
> 
> Thank God for Ray at TIPS, otherwise I would be a tad bit pissed!


Just lucky so far I guess, Purchased 2 (OS) Soundstream Ref 500 amps and a set of the older Boston Acoustic Pro's 6.4's, Everything worked/works perfectly.


----------



## XD 40 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the problem but happy to hear it looks like things got better!


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I was going to buy my Focal's online and was talked out of it by my local shop. If you're going to pay that much for something you should have some sort of warranty. Focal will not honor any warranty for a speaker not purchased at an authorized dealer. I told the dealer the online cost and they came close to matching it...well, within 100 dollars...plus I got the Focal warranty and if it's installed by a focal authorized dealer, I got an extended warranty. Usually, you get what you pay for.


----------



## flightz71 (May 21, 2009)

flightz71 said:


> So if you end up with the fakes... will they just be horrible sounding speakers or will they sound as good as the real ones?
> 
> The materials and craftsmanships look on par with that of focal except the serial stamp...


bump? Does anyone know if the SQ will be LOADS ****tier than a real Focal driver or is it like a Fake Grade AA LV bag... so real that only an expert can tell it's fake? (no I don't buy fake stuff nor any LV bags for that matter ROFL... except my replica CSL kit on my M3 ^^")


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Given the process Focal goes through to make their speakers...and the fact that I saw a serial number on a pair of fake Focals etched with a hand engraver. I would say that fake speakers wouldn't sound near like a set of legit Focals. Focal isn't just a name brand, it's a process. Word? Word.


----------

